# copy group policy object from one OU to another?



## Lordandmaker (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a trial GPO that's to be gently rolled out across our domain. It's been in a test OU for a while and seems to work. I want to now also apply it to a site-wide OU. 

How do I copy it across?

Just linking the site's OU to the existing GPO would be sufficient, but I can't find a way to do that, either.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get hold of Group Policy Management console (gpmc.msc) from MS Downloads as it makes GPO management easier.


----------



## Lordandmaker (Sep 30, 2009)

Aha! Cheers! That's perfect. (only got round to doing it today...).

It's odd how many really useful things just don't seem to make it into the default install of Windows Server, but Outlook Express does....


----------

